
Ask HN: What are alternatives to Google products? - throwaway_msg
With growing concerns over online privacy and securing personal data, I am looking for alternatives to Google products.<p>Email:
Drive:
Search engine:
Photos:
Calendar:
Browser:
Map:
Google docs:
YouTube:
Android OS:
Et cetra:
======
mtmail
[https://restoreprivacy.com/google-
alternatives/](https://restoreprivacy.com/google-alternatives/) (discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280558))

------
sellingwebsite
[https://nomoregoogle.com/](https://nomoregoogle.com/) was discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18078030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18078030)

------
tyzerdak
There are no real alternative to YouTube. For search i find bing not bad when
I need objective (not biased) results.

~~~
buboard
d.tube, bitchute and other p2p are natural replacements for youtube

i use yandex for image search

~~~
beatgammit
There are plenty of alternatives for submitting videos, but YouTube has the
content. The best option, IMO, is to consume YouTube videos in a way that
doesn't track or monetize you, such as NewPipe (Android) and YouTube
downloader.

Personally, I just don't watch YouTube much and prefer other entertainment
sources. I read news on personal blogs, link aggregators (like HN), and
newspaper sites, I have a streaming subscription, play video games, read
books, etc. If I want to share a video with friends/family, I either email it
or send a link to my NextCloud instance.

The hardest things for me to switch from has been Gmail and Google Docs, just
because I have so much stuff already there.

~~~
buboard
> has the content

You mean , attracts the content, because it's not their own. Youtube in the
end _is_ a service for submitting video, and other competitors may disrupt
them if the p2p model works well in the future.

~~~
digital_voodoo
I think OP was speaking of the userbase + what the users submit. It's the same
problem when you want to switch to a "privacy-oriented" chat client. What's
the point of being alone to chat, when most of your social network is
elsewhere and doesn't want to move a toe?

~~~
buboard
while twitter & FB have a strong network effect, i am not friends with anyone
on youtube, and even the subcriptions are not too many

~~~
jolmg
I also don't have friends or many subscriptions on YouTube, but the videos I
can find on it are amazing, and that's due to their network effect as well. It
drives me to search for stuff on YouTube before other places.

------
lnalx
For marketing, it is difficult to find an alternative because everyone uses
Google products, so it is the best way to advertise to a wide audience. The
problem is that when Google closes your account, you are in a terrible
situation.

------
Endy
My biggest anti-Google is Zoho. They provide me Email, Drive,
Docs/Sheets/Presentations, a full CRM, etc.

As far as browser, on Windows I suggest Pale Moon, and on *Nix I suggest GNU
IceWeasel-UXP.

Maps, I'd go for OSM (Open Street Map).

YouTube: PeerTube

OS: I do not know.

Search: Exalead or DuckDuckGo.

------
ivanjaros
everything has been mentioned. i just want to add email.cz +
emailprofi.seznam.cz for email on custom domains. both free.

~~~
abawany
I was stunned that Seznam offered that and tried it as well - it works very
well indeed. I wish it had SPIF/DKIM support though.

